# Fiancé has a problem!



## rdneckhntr (Oct 23, 2005)

A friend of mine had a problem like that.............Try having her opening up her stance.......


----------



## Huntin4Elk (Mar 11, 2004)

:noidea: I don't even come close to having this problem........I honestly don't know what to tell you.


However..............I'm sure there is someone here that can give you the advice you need. :embara:


----------



## USMCarcher26 (Apr 2, 2005)

*chest protector*

You could hold them maybe. No seriously I know Lancasters sells a chest protector that sort of pulls everything in tight maybe give something like that a try. Good Luck with the alledged problem.


----------



## Andrewwilson19 (Nov 18, 2005)

Could you post a pic of this???LoL...No but seriously...lol... We need evidence...


----------



## Greg (Nov 17, 2002)

Get her an STS! I'm pretty sure it stands for.. "STOPS THE SLAPS"


----------



## Seattlepop (Dec 8, 2003)

*Does a picture help?*

This isn't a very good picture from Nationals, but you can faintly see that some women draw the string close to their armpit from a closed (sideways) stance. Also, the WSAA has a booth at the Puyallup Fair where thousands of kids and adults stop in and shoot a few arrows. They are cycled through quickly with little time for long explainations, so I found that I could keep large breasted women out of danger by having them stand sideways and draw the string up past the armpit so the string did not end up between breasts (with potentially painful results) which often happens with an open stance.


----------



## Hoyt Hydro (Apr 25, 2005)

> I found that I could keep large breasted women out of danger by having them stand sideways and draw the string up past the armpit so the string did not end up between breasts (with potentially painful results) which often happens with an open stance


Seattlepop--

I'm having a hard time visualizing this.  So she should face closer to 90 degrees from the target and draw the string just past her right armpit(she is left handed).

Is this right?


----------



## Valkyrie (Dec 3, 2002)

Hoyt Hydro,

You are correct in your interpretation, stand at 90 degrees.

I might also suggest (from personal experience  ) that a sturdy sports bra that does NOT lift and separate - get the kind that squishes together, helps with making a holow spot near the armpit.


----------



## mathews4life (Oct 9, 2005)

if i were you i wouldnt be calling this a problem...lol usmcarcher is right, i would hold them:thumbs_up lol


----------



## Hoyt Hydro (Apr 25, 2005)

I never said I had a problem with them


----------



## DwayneR (Feb 23, 2004)

What you need to do, is have her draw back and let the string press into the "Target" side of her breast. For example, if she is right handed, and you are facing the same direction as her, the string will touch the LEFT side of her LEFT Breast, near the armpit/chest. That way the string will not slap her on the release. I am not talking the "tip" of the breast, but near the base of the breast.

Dwayne


----------



## Hickory Creek Stalker (Aug 16, 2004)

*If you really want the correct help...*

In order to correctly rectify the situation we are going to need actuall pictures of her shooting. (fully clothed of course).


----------



## Valkyrie (Dec 3, 2002)

> What you need to do, is have her draw back and let the string press into the "Target" side of her breast.


I would suggest that you avoid "touching" anything when at full draw - man or woman.

Personally, I don't touch anything with either a recurve or a compound when I'm at full draw. I shoot a 42" compound and a 64" recurve with a 24.5" draw length. I anchor under the chin with both setups and don't touch - In fact, this is one of my form checks, if I am touching the string to my body, that's a poor set up for me and I reset the shot.

I know that not all people can avoid touching somewhere, but IMHO, it should be a goal.


----------



## Andrewwilson19 (Nov 18, 2005)

i put the tip of my nose on the string and i always put my thumb behind my neck so i have the same anchor point everytime...


----------



## Seattlepop (Dec 8, 2003)

Hydro - There are some better visuals, thanks to TexArc and his excellent library, of how different women adapted - see link below. They all seem to have a closed, or only very slightly open stance, string coming up the side. In some cases it seems unavoidable that the string would touch on the side (I guess those with longer arms and a shorter ata have an advantage) but as Valkyrie says this should be avoided if possible. I read somewhere five or six years ago (it caught my attention because my daughter was shooting Oly at the time) that even when protected by a chest guard, pressing the string into soft tissue and then (violently) releasing it could result in some tissue hardening. Don't know if its true, but an ounce of prevention...... 

http://www.texasarchery.org (click on "Photographs" located in the left column).


----------



## Andrewwilson19 (Nov 18, 2005)

Yea but ummmm... None of those ladies have *DD's*


----------



## lilredrobinhood (Dec 22, 2005)

Hoyt Hydro said:


> I need help from the women out there. I recently purchased a Martin Tigress (great bow!) for my fiancé. I initially set-up her draw length using the standard equation (wingspan divided by 2.5) as a starting point. She is shooting pretty good at this draw length.
> 
> The problem is that her breasts are rather large (DD) and they get in the way. She has slapped them with the string a couple of times and it is making her flinch.:Cry:
> 
> ...



Number One like previously mentioned GET A GOOD STURDY SPORTS BRA! A sports bra will pull the breasts in to the body.


----------



## Dragon_fly23 (Nov 11, 2005)

Hey all - my boyfriend pointed me to this topic since I have experience. I, too have a larger chest and have experienced the pain. Holy smokes - that will leave a mark! Here are my suggestions from my own experience:

1) Starting at the shooting position she currently uses and is comfortable with, have her SLIGHTLY roll her shoulders forward. You can still be square and in good shooting forms, but the slight roll of your shoulders will (or it has in my case) been just enough of an adjustment to clear the breast area.

2) For my shooting - there is only one sports bra that I will wear. The brand is Champion and it is any of their styles that are SPANDEX based. The cotton based style loose there elasticity too fast and you will end up replacing them more. Because they are stretched more the spandex based styles hold up longer. They are a little bit more expensive, but definately worth it in my book. Also - the cut of the back does not interfere with your draw and it is not uncomfortable across your shoulder blades. Wonderful support. (for when you can't be there to hold them 

Hope this helps!

Shea


----------



## wtmike01 (Jul 25, 2003)

i dont understand how this can happen if her form is right. like someone said the string should be against the target side of her breast , bigger built women should have less prob than smaller. my wife is ddd/e and she only has probs on real off position shots


----------



## NUARCHER (Oct 19, 2005)

Try having her wear a sports bra my wife got some pretty bad black and blue marks her first time shooting.Sports bra seemed to help.Hope this helps


----------



## lady_merlin (Mar 2, 2004)

I don't understand why she's having a problem. Guys ask me all the time if I have that problem, and the answer is "no". Mine are DDs. I do not ever wear a sportsbra when I shoot. I have never had a problem. She must be doing something wrong. Even when I hyper-extend my bow arm elbow, I don't have any contact. She'd almost have to be pushing her bow arm behind her. It's definitely a form issue.
Hope you can help her out!

Hoyt Hydro, I pm'd you a while back on the topic.


----------

